# 02/12 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: An Eye For An Eye



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Its Omega/Page vs SCU for tag titles this week too. Good card this for sure and best since the Cruise IMO. If they are gonna set up Dustin/Hager for Revolution they will have to do it this week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wasn't Guevara vs Dustin just done? Something must be planned to come out of that this time around to be going back to it. Something with Hager, or a match for Moxley to attack another IC member or something. 

I'd have MJF go over clean, and a Wardlow attack afterwards until Luchasaurus makes the save. I think we need to see Wardlow flash some power moves to get folks intrigued about his upcoming debut cage match against Cody. 

Nyla Rose should win the title. This was discussed in a stand alone thread already though.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I hope Sammy gets the win but as he starts walking up the ramp Darby comes out with the flamethrower.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks very solid. Good card


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, why does this card excite anyone so far? I like Santana, but the eye patches are dumb. He should have stabbed Ortiz's eye last week, Santana this week and so on. 

Riho VS Nyla is going to be terrible, we all can agree with that right? 

Dustin VS Sammy could be ok, but why does it need to happen again? 

MJF VS Jungle Boy should be a fine match, with Jungle Boy fighting for Cody's honor. But we all know who is going to win or how it is going to end. Cody will cost MJF the match.

And finally, Page is money, Kenny needs to be rebuilt buttttttttt SCU shouldn't be wasting television time anymore. 

I just don't get it guys. Hopefully the backstage stuff lifts the quality. There will be Baker insulting someone, a Jericho promo, Darby Allin with a vignette, something to do with Janella and Sabian backstage, a #DarkOrder vignette/post match attack and PAC doing something amazing like usual. None of it stands out unfortunately. 

I want to love these shows, but knowing Baker will have a mic, Janella will be on screen, Nyla will be showing her athletic prowess and two average in-ring competitors will be wrestling with one eye just doesn't excite me. Jericho, PAC and whatever Mox does on the mic can't save this show every week..


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm excited, but a lot of that is because I'm going to get to see it live.


Cult03 said:


> MJF VS Jungle Boy should be a fine match, with Jungle Boy fighting for Cody's honor. But we all know who is going to win or how it is going to end. Cody will cost MJF the match.


Really? Because MJF scoring a cheap win over a crowd favorite like Jungle Boy sounds like the obvious call going into a big PPV match. 

I'm also calling Dustin getting the win since Austin's his home town.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here Hager probably interferes and sets up a match vs Dustin.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Hopefully Santana will get his chance to shine. His promo last week was really good. PnP's dynamic reminds me of the Briscoes, and Santana feels to me like Jay. I'd like to see more of him in singles.

Other than that the card is solid.... We seriously need more promos and charter developments.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Matthew Castillo said:


> I'm also calling Dustin getting the win since Austin's his home town.


I feel like that almost guarantees he's going to lose.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does this card excite anyone so far? I like Santana, but the eye patches are dumb. He should have stabbed Ortiz's eye last week, Santana this week and so on.
> 
> Riho VS Nyla is going to be terrible, we all can agree with that right?
> 
> ...


Because it is the robotic response to everything AEW  

What I am most afraid is Nayla actually winning the title here. Btw where is Statlander? I thought she was the savior of the division and is nowhere near to be seen after the loss agains Riho?

And Mox again with an eyepatch? When he was clearly seing with his eye on NJPW New Beginning? And in general this is just the same stupidity as any stupidity WWE has regarding fancy match names.

Looking forward to Hangman doing cowboy shit.
Looking forward to Jerichos entrance music.

Not looking forward to a Cody entrance.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

fabi1982 said:


> And Mox again with an eyepatch? When he was clearly seing with his eye on NJPW New Beginning?


What? You mean he really wasn't stabbed in the eye? No shit, the eye patch is a part of AEW storytelling. If he wore the eyepatch in NJPW they would have to explain to their audience why he has it and thus promoting AEW in the process. Not all fans watch every promotion but those that do know this shit ain't real so who cares.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He did wear the eyepatch in NJPW. It got knocked off his head.

But he has sold the shit out of that thing. Props to him.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Good card. Should be good.



Cult03 said:


> I just don't get it


We know!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> What? You mean he really wasn't stabbed in the eye? No shit, the eye patch is a part of AEW storytelling. If he wore the eyepatch in NJPW they would have to explain to their audience why he has it and thus promoting AEW in the process. Not all fans watch every promotion but those that do know this shit ain't real so who cares.


This line of thinking has killed wrestling. We know it's fake but it's fucking difficult to suspend belief when you dick heads are yelling "it's fake" from the roof tops every chance you get. Kayfabe is dead, wrestling is about to die. Thanks for that, dorks.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LongPig666 said:


> Good card. Should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> We know!


Trying being an adult and explaining it. I'd love to hear why these matches excite you


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bdon said:


> He did wear the eyepatch in NJPW. It got knocked off his head.
> 
> But he has sold the shit out of that thing. Props to him.


Nice I don't watch NJPW so from Fabi's post I assumed he didn't.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I will say that this looks like an awesome card and that concerns me. Every time the card looks stacked with fantastic match-ups it has not delivered. Strange enough, ones that look like filler episodes on paper knock it out of the park.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Honestly, which match here looks great? The eye patches will make the match average, MJF is always entertaining, Jungle Boy isn't bad. But what excites you guys about the rest? Try to give proper answers instead of lame responses please, as I am genuinely curious.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I will say that this looks like an awesome card and that concerns me. Every time the card looks stacked with fantastic match-ups it has not delivered. Strange enough, ones that look like filler episodes on paper knock it out of the park.


This is a packed card but all the matches are storyline-focused. That’s why this could be a fantastic show. Previous “good cards” perhaps didn’t try and further storylines hence why they came off flat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox vs. Santana is “Eye for Eye”. So does that mean the match doesn’t end until one wrestler takes out the other wrestler’s working eye? Lol. I mean that sounds just right up pro wrestling’s alley.

Omega/Hangman vs. SCU should be a good one, though I hope something substantial happens with SCU coming out of this after another loss.

I enjoyed Nia vs. Riho the 1st time around so I think they could have another good one here. But if Riho retains here, I really don’t know where you go with the division going forward.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> Mox vs. Santana is “Eye for Eye”. So does that mean the match doesn’t end until one wrestler takes out the other wrestler’s working eye? Lol. I mean that sounds just right up pro wrestling’s alley.
> 
> Omega/Hangman vs. SCU should be a good one, though I hope something substantial happens with SCU coming out of this after another loss.
> 
> I enjoyed Nia vs. Riho the 1st time around so I think they could have another good one here. But if Riho retains here, I really don’t know where you go with the division going forward.


Soon everyone in AEW will have eye patches lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does this card excite anyone so far? I like Santana, but the eye patches are dumb. He should have stabbed Ortiz's eye last week, Santana this week and so on.
> 
> Riho VS Nyla is going to be terrible, we all can agree with that right?
> 
> ...


I'm confident that Moxley vs Santana and MJF vs Jungle Boy are going to deliver when taken as entire segments and enhance my enjoyment of matches down the road that AEW expects me to pay for.

I'm also mildly interested in Nyla Rose vs Riho. The women's division hasn't really had storylines up until a couple weeks ago. So, I feel like I should reward their attempts at stories in the division with my enthusiasm.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Why is everyone certain that Hager will be wrestling at Revolution? The only reason that I can think that he has not wrestled in the 4+ months since he debuted is due to his MMA commitments. He still has not had a fight since October. Has something changed that I missed or are people just saying that it is time that he does something?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Why is everyone certain that Hager will be wrestling at Revolution? The only reason that I can think that he has not wrestled in the 4+ months since he debuted is due to his MMA commitments. He still has not had a fight since October. Has something changed that I missed or are people just saying that it is time that he does something?


Nobody certain at this point. They are just doing Sammy/Dustin for 2nd time in a month or so. With Hager the one who broke Dustin arm and cheated to help Sammy win last time. So for storyline wise it makes sense to set up the match here. Plus at this point if Hager was going to wrestle. You would think they would keep it for a big show like the ppv. Since he hasn't wrestled yet. So we will see. But yes nobody should expect it considering we thought stuff was going to lead to him wrestling before. 


At this point I think fans are just hopeful he's gonna get in the ring. Since all reports when he was signed was for him to wrestle. Yet he hasn't yet. With it feeling like AEW wasting a big quality performer who MMA character background can potentially get him more over then WWE and Lucha Underground days.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> Nobody certain at this point. They are just doing Sammy/Dustin for 2nd time in a month or so. With Hager the one who broke Dustin arm and cheated to help Sammy win last time. So for storyline wise it makes sense to set up the match here. Plus at this point if Hager was going to wrestle. You would think they would keep it for a big show like the ppv. Since he hasn't wrestled yet. So we will see. But yes nobody should expect it considering we thought stuff was going to lead to him wrestling before.
> 
> 
> At this point I think fans are just hopeful he's gonna get in the ring. Since all reports when he was signed was for him to wrestle. Yet he hasn't yet. With it feeling like AEW wasting a big quality performer who MMA character background can potentially get him more over then WWE and Lucha Underground days.


Hopefully, the ones that want him at the PPV do not get too worked up if it does not happen. Could be a Liv Morgan situation where the fans think they know what should happen then turn on it when it is not what they wanted.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Nice I don't watch NJPW so from Fabi's post I assumed he didn't.


He did wear it and it got sweat off and from my perspective he didnt sell it in the match, just after the match a little bit. So I dont think it was a good idea to wear it in the first place. As you said he shouldnt have, becaue he doesnt wear the US title in AEW, so why wear the eyepatch?!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I want Yuka v Baker in a Tooth for a tooth match!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Hopefully, the ones that want him at the PPV do not get too worked up if it does not happen. Could be a Liv Morgan situation where the fans think they know what should happen then turn on it when it is not what they wanted.


I don't think it's too that level yet. I just think people wanna know if he's gonna wrestle or not. We want answers so if there's no a reason for him not wrestling. Then we can see debut on ppv or whatever. 


The only thing I can see fans turning on AEW. Is if Moxley doesn't win title at Revolution or by or at Double Or Nothing. Fans seem to really want that and not doing it. Will piss off a large amount of their audience. Considering how much of a draw Moxley is when you consider rating breakdowns, you tube views merch sales and audience reaction.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I want Yuka v Baker in a Tooth for a tooth match!


I would not have a problem with this, as long as the cameraman does not focus on the ref handing out the blood and teeth this time ?‍♂


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I want Yuka v Baker in a Tooth for a tooth match!


i just realised both aew and wwe went for something gruesome in their women's division. i am LOVING it.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

So Im going to Austin tomorrow night but havent bought tickets yet. Are they cheaper the day of or should I just got ahead and purchase them?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TKO Wrestling said:


> So Im going to Austin tomorrow night but havent bought tickets yet. Are they cheaper the day of or should I just got ahead and purchase them?


They are obviously cheaper the day of the show.

On StubHub you can have tickets for 27 dollars. (only 4)


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> They are obviously cheaper the day of the show.
> 
> On StubHub you can have tickets for 27 dollars. (only 4)


Dang, I need 5. Where do you go on the day of to get the tickets? Walk up or online. Sorry to sound so dumb.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Dang, I need 5. Where do you go on the day of to get the tickets? Walk up or online. Sorry to sound so dumb.


On ticketmaster you can have good seats for 48 dollars (some tickets cost 28 dollars but the view is limited)


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Happy for Dustin still being able to compete considering this is his 4th decade in the business, would love to see him move away from the Goldust like attire and face paint though.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Tomorrow's show is looking good and Santana vs. Mox should tear down the house as they probably will brawl more than any other type of match.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

Santana is great so I'm very much looking forward to him and Mox's match. I've been watching Santana and Ortiz for a long time and really enjoy those guys! Their Impact stuff was always a Hilight for me.

MJF and Jungle boy is going to be highly entertaining, I expect MJF to win but I think this is going to help solidify Jungle Boy. AEW appears to want to push him from everything I have seen, so even though he loses I think he looks strong in the process.

Dustin is still alot of fun to watch, he's one of my favorite wrestlers in the 50 + group and he can still go. I think Sammy Guevara is going to win to help him look good going in to the PPV. Probably have Darby coming out to confront him in some way after the match.

I hope Nyla wins but to be honest I'm not to invested in the match. I do however feel like it's time to take the belt off Riho.

Hangman and Kenny versus SCU should be really good. I really like the in ring product that SCU puts forth, KAZ is a great veteran and Scorpio Sky is super athletic. Hangman and Kenny should win in convincing fashion. I expect more build somehow to them and the Young Bucks at Revolution.

Overall this looks like a super fun show to watch and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Dang, I need 5. Where do you go on the day of to get the tickets? Walk up or online. Sorry to sound so dumb.


Are you going to have a sign? :-D


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mike E said:


> The Cage match is intriguing because of it being the first in AEW, I think they are going to do some crazy stuff in there . Also I know I'm very excited to see Wardlow get in the ring, I've never seen him wrestle.  Cody is going to come out of this hurting but he will continue to get over with the audience.


Cody vs Wardlow in a Cage isn't this week - it's whenever they're in Atlanta.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227429436036919296


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Moxley and Santana right now fit in with the Pirate themed WM this year with those eye patches than anyone in the WWE.

It's past time to get the belt off of Riho.

Looking forward to Dynamite.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody vs Wardlow in a Cage isn't this week - it's whenever they're in Atlanta.


Yeah you're right, my bad. Well either way I look forward to the Cage match as well!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does this card excite anyone so far? I like Santana, but the eye patches are dumb. He should have stabbed Ortiz's eye last week, Santana this week and so on.
> 
> Riho VS Nyla is going to be terrible, we all can agree with that right?
> 
> ...


 You can’t judge the quality of an AEW show based on the card. Time and time again people say that their best shows are the ones that don’t look so great on paper.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cody Wardlow is next week.

going to be a classic show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tonight should be a hot show! Cody vs Warlow in a steel cage should be a spectacle. Mox/Santana will be even more entertaining if Moxley takes out Santana's other eye after the match. I also think Riho's reign will be ending tonight. She had a decent run but its time to move on from having a plucky underdog champ to a monster heel champ.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Y


Chan Hung said:


> Are you going to have a sign? :-D


I want to. Any ideas? I was going to do the generic M O X L E Y deal with the six of us going but I don't know if that would be as fun as it sounds in my head lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Southerner said:


> It's past time to get the belt off of Riho.
> 
> Looking forward to Dynamite.


Agree. I like her in the ring, but she’s just not somebody the fans can relate to and get behind as a champion, and that’s what the women’s division needs to get people more interested in it. Somebody like Asuka has the charisma to get away with not speaking English, Riho just doesn’t.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Riho is the most over women in AEW, you just have to watch the last episode of Dark to see it (even with a little crowd).

Also Riho have been since the start of AEW one of their best draw in the young demos.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Riho is the most over women in AEW, you just have to watch the last episode of Dark to see it (even with a little crowd).
> 
> Also Riho have been since the start of AEW one of their best draw in the young demos.


Agreed. Wonder how over she would be with her chasing Nyla to get her title back at Double or Nothing 2.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does this card excite anyone so far? I like Santana, but the eye patches are dumb. He should have stabbed Ortiz's eye last week, Santana this week and so on.
> 
> Riho VS Nyla is going to be terrible, we all can agree with that right?
> 
> ...


Coherent storylines building up and playing out over an extended period (something wrestling has lacked in recent times), inevitably some top level pro wrestling matches and I also get to see some of my favourites in Riho, MJF and Jungle Boy. It's a weekly show so don't need to be a star studded 5/5 each week but a consistent 4/5 will do fine and the storyline aspect of this show has plenty of scope to achieve that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a theory that Moxley's eye is fine and he's just fucking with the Inner Circle.

Although that might be a little too "Dean Ambrose?"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Santana on the mic was fire - think he’ll be great in the ring this week too 

hoping for some Dark Order fruition before revolution. Get them in a feud thats worth something - breaking up the tag title match?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I have a theory that Moxley's eye is fine and he's just fucking with the Inner Circle.
> 
> Although that might be a little too "Dean Ambrose?"


If they do this, iMO it should happen like this: The dynamite before revolution, they damage that eye further. it'll create the uncertainty that Moxley will be able to beat Jericho with a reinjured eye. 
Then at Revolution during the match, he'll take off his eye patch at the end of the match and beat Jericho.

It's actually very Austin-like. Reminds me of exactly what Austin would do.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The arena should look really nice tonight.

Of the 24 sections, 22 will be 90% percent full and the 2 others should be around 50%


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I know I can't speak for everyone, but it's hard to get invested in Mox's eye "injury" when I've seen the guy in NJPW just this last weekend wrestling Murder Grandpa himself Minoru Suzuki when the eye patch came off and there wasn't anything really wrong with it, lol.

I think it's time for Riho to drop the title because I just don't think she's the one that can really be that main boss of the division. And the thing is though, AEW doesn't really have anyone like a Becky, a Charlotte, a Tessa, etc. yet to really build around. No one feels that important yet. It takes time to get there, I understand that. But it's noticeable when you compare that division to the men's division that had established stars right out the gate.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DOTL said:


> You can’t judge the quality of an AEW show based on the card. Time and time again people say that their best shows are the ones that don’t look so great on paper.


But you can when it's positive?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I know I can't speak for everyone, but it's hard to get invested in Mox's eye "injury" when I've seen the guy in NJPW just this last weekend wrestling Murder Grandpa himself Minoru Suzuki when the eye patch came off and there wasn't anything really wrong with it, lol.
> 
> I think it's time for Riho to drop the title because I just don't think she's the one that can really be that main boss of the division. And the thing is though, AEW doesn't really have anyone like a Becky, a Charlotte, a Tessa, etc. yet to really build around. No one feels that important yet. It takes time to get there, I understand that. But it's noticeable when you compare that division to the men's division that had established stars right out the gate.


in the interview afterwards he kept his eye closed, so my immersion has been restored  ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dis gun b gud

Santana is fire on the mic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227746712493678599


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

No entrance for the tag champs?

Come the fuck on.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No entrances, no intro, no time...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Take two minutes off what is going to be a too long match for entrances, come on.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is anyone gonna tag in or what?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> But you can when it's positive?


My point is you can’t judge a shows quality based on cards alone.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Evil Uno is a solid promo


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

its simply amazing how over Hangman has gotten in less than a year


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

match is crazy. can't wait til revival comes to AEW. 


I'm not a hangman fan tho. he's not smooth enough with his moveset and i do not trust cowboys.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> its simply amazing how over Hangman has gotten in less than a year


It is great. A year ago I remember saying he has a lot to work on and he has done just that and has since become one of my favourites


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun match hopefully they don't incorporate the rope grab to prolong this


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I fucking love Omega's theme.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Them putting masks on at the ring is weird lol


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Kind of a funky finish with the last minute rope grab. Can't help but wonder if the pin was in the script. Pretty action packed match. Little too much 2v1 and 2v2, but I am not to strict on the rules.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> I fucking love Omega's theme.


Such a pity they rarely show his entrance on TV.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look. TWELVE guys just standing outside the ring waiting for Bucks to jump. Why ruin a fun brawl with that nonsense??


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was wondering what all those teams came out of nowhere, at least the commentary team explained why.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Such a pity they rarely show his entrance on TV.


Agreed. The sooner they start pushing him as a top star the better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dark Order’s a joke, lol.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Agreed. The sooner they start pushing him as a top star the better.


He said he had no interest in being a top AEW star, but I really think he should be the next champ after Ambrose.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Opening match was great. Segment after was basically a commercial for next week. It was what it was.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Riho may be losing tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Riho may be losing tonight.


She better not.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> He said he had no interest in being a top AEW star, but I really think he should be the next champ after Ambrose.


Then what use does he have in an American company? He's not able to put people over because nobody cares about him yet. If that's the case then he's a hindrance to the company and should go back to NJPW within a year.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

No guys! An eye for an eye makes the whole world go blind ;(


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

JR looks like he's wearing the missing part of Santana's jacket


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Then what use does he have in an American company? He's not able to put people over because nobody cares about him yet. If that's the case then he's a hindrance to the company and should go back to NJPW within a year.


He really needs to get out of his bubble and realize most people watching AEW do not know anything about him other than what has been presented so far on AEW TV and PPV.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Santana needs to drop Ortiz. He's the HBK of the group and Ortiz is weird


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does this card excite anyone so far? I like Santana, but the eye patches are dumb. He should have stabbed Ortiz's eye last week, Santana this week and so on.
> 
> Riho VS Nyla is going to be terrible, we all can agree with that right?
> 
> ...


You'll be watching troll


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Surprise another tragic backstory [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> You'll be watching troll


Duh, I like AEW. At least half of it. I think we are all working out who the actual trolls are around here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dope promo for Darby him coughing up blood still is a great touch


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I like Darby still selling the throat injury (Imagine THAT Selling works!) and ripping off Sammy's sign throwing. Good build so far.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Seems like a story heavy episode of Dynamite. Sammy vs Darby at Revolution? Hell yeah!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dustin's theme is great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love this Sammy Guevara kid lol, I cant wait for Sammy vs Darby..what a great undercard match thats gonna be


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I like how Darby sets himself apart from every pro wrestler with his wrestling, look, and promos.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I like Darby still selling the throat injury (Imagine THAT Selling woks!) and ripping off Sammy's sign throwing. Good build so far.


I swear I remember Cornette saying that this was meant to be an angle for Brian Pillman/Midnight Express in the past, where the racket would reinjure Pillman's surgically repaired throat. I like this though, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I swear I remember Cornette saying that this was meant to be an angle for Brian Pillman/Midnight Express in the past, where the racket would reinjure Pillman's surgically repaired throat. I like this though, so I'm not complaining.


I think he might have mentioned it a week or two before they did the skateboard thing. He then congratulated them on doing it. I could be wrong though but I definitely remember him mentioning something like that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I think one of the bright spots of AEW is watching 50 year old Dustin Rhodes hang with young guys at such a high pace. How long can he keep it up!?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait what was the point of that lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So I'm guessing this is the main Revolution card? 

Moxley vs Jericho
Cody vs MJF
Omega & Page vs Young Bucks 
Sammy Guevara vs Darby Allin 
Jake Hager vs Dustin Rhodes

Seems like a pretty good card but where does my boy PAC fit in?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't agree with the decision to have Dustin go over here AT ALL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Setting Dustin vs. Hager at Revolution.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Finally Hager gonna wrestle!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Don't agree with the decision to have Dustin go over here AT ALL


Not necessary at all, they had did well with rebuilding Sammy this year. Should've had Hager help Sammy win, then Dustin just challenge him anyway


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

El Hammerstone said:


> Don't agree with the decision to have Dustin go over here AT ALL


Sammy won the last match. If you are gonna do Dustin/Hager at Revolution. You need to give Dustin a win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Dustin's theme is great.


Sounds very similar to Brain Stew by Green Day, which gets a big thumbs up from me considering that's one of my favorite GD songs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Could you imagine the crowd going wild for a Dustin Rhodes/ Jake Hager match in a WWE ring?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Don't agree with the decision to have Dustin go over here AT ALL


I hated that. Should have been a no contest.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I can't tell if I'm attracted to Britt Baker or I just want to watch Jersey Shore


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony gets treated like Michael Cole and The Coach used too lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Sammy won the last match. If you are gonna do Dustin/Hager at Revolution. You need to give Dustin a win.


So they're doing 50/50 booking


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I am a fan of Brit as a heel now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL Britt Baker is seriously becoming a mega heel, shes such a bitch


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They cut to all the chubsters in the crowd when she said that. ? ? ?

She's getting true heel heat!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So they're doing 50/50 booking


They never really weren't to be fair. They can't make anyone look bad yet


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Baker looked like she was about to break out into song over the heat she got.

lol She was quite happy.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> Sammy won the last match. If you are gonna do Dustin/Hager at Revolution. You need to give Dustin a win.


Sammy is a future star for this company and he's facing another future star at Revolution, Dustin is 50; have a screwy finish or something where no one loses any steam.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bitch Baker continues to do a solid job heeling it. >:^)


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Britt is getting better on the mic. I hope she is training her wrestling to match it. I like her as a heel


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

3 degrees? Why don't you get 177 more so you can turn around and get the heck out of here!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Britt can just get better in the ring, she can be something truly special


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont understand why is Britt always so scared to raise her voice though? I dont know if its planned or not but its weird, shes still terrible tbh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> They never really weren't to be fair. They can't make anyone look bad yet


I mean that's true, it's just funny to hear Dustin Rhodes just had to beat a younger guy they're trying to build lol.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Did she say "Wottaburger"? What is that?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Britt is really growing into this


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So they're doing 50/50 booking


Nothing wrong with doing that here and there with mid card guys. Dustin hasn't won a singles match in AEW yet. If you are gonna put him and Hager on ppv. I think it's ok for Dustin to get a win over another mid card guy who we saw beat him a few weeks ago. Especially considering Hager/Dustin ppv match is likely to build up Hager.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If Britt can just get better in the ring, she can be something truly special


Working as a heel is easier in-ring as well.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Jazminator said:


> Did she say "Wottaburger"? What is that?


whataburger. A fast food joint of Texas origin.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> I dont understand why is Britt always so scared to raise her voice though? I dont know if its planned or not but its weird, shes still terrible tbh


I think her tone is perfect, it makes her seem like more of a condescending "I'm better than you" bitch which is a good thing. Her turn is working perfectly. AEW fixed Hangman Page, now they've fixed Britt. The guys are in the touch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> Did she say "Wottaburger"? What is that?


Whataburger is a fast food chain based in Texas. It was great to see her use that to insult them with since it has a pretty cult following there.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

DOTL said:


> whataburger. A fast food joint of Texas origin.


Ha ha! I get it now. Thank you!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> Did she say "Wottaburger"? What is that?


Fast food chain


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The hand licking doesn't do it for me

I like the theme though


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

El Hammerstone said:


> Sammy is a future star for this company and he's facing another future star at Revolution, Dustin is 50; have a screwy finish or something where no one loses any steam.


He's future star. But not a star now and is going to lose matches. Just like Darby does. There's nothing wrong with him losing to veteran like Dustin. You gotta give a guy like Dustin a good win sometimes. Other wise he's not worth anything. Not to mention Sammy beat him in the last match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Sammy is a future star for this company and he's facing another future star at Revolution, Dustin is 50; have a screwy finish or something where no one loses any steam.


Dustin didn't have any steam. This gets him some. Sammy is over despite his record and his match with Darby will have build behind it.

Dustin needed an IC confrontation to have the Hager face off. Ortiz just lost last week so that singles match wasn't really available.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Final Boss theme.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let the title change hands tonight. Its long overdue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

No reaction for Riho. Good.

Never understood how anyone gave a fuck. She's awful.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess Riho loses the gold here? Who des Nyla defend against though now that Britt is heel?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Nothing wrong with doing that here and there with mid card guys. Dustin hasn't won a singles match in AEW yet. If you are gonna put him and Hager on ppv. I think it's ok for Dustin to get a win over another mid card guy who we saw beat him a few weeks ago. Especially considering Hager/Dustin ppv match is likely to build up Hager.


Main issue for me is 

1. Dustin doesn't need to be built to get a grudge match. He's a legend, have Hager cost him and he ask for it. Or attack him next week to get it. 

2. Sammy just started winning himself, he's not really in a position to where he should be giving "rubs"

Situations like this is why you use DQs and non-clean finishes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I AM THE TABLE!

I am a fan of Excalibur now.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I laughed my ass off watching Riho's bounce to the mat. That is what should happen if she runs into Nyla.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd digging Riho


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Derek30 said:


> Crowd digging Riho


Of course.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to see a ref "admonishing" someone for using a foreign object in a non-anything goes match. Why exactly make anything an anything goes match when any match can be?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Of course.


Why shouldn't they?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I guess Riho loses the gold here? Who des Nyla defend against though now that Britt is heel?


Shida, the woman that really should have been the first champion


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Riho is taking the table bump, Nyla better slam HARD or that shit ain't gonna break


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> Why shouldn't they?


Because she's horrendous?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lheurch said:


> Good to see a ref "admonishing" someone for using a foreign object in a non-anything goes match. Why exactly make anything an anything goes match when any match can be?


 They got the laziest refs in the biz.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Shida, the woman that really should have been the first champion


Ahhh I completely forgot about her lol, I was wondering what babyfaces were left


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If Riho is taking the table bump, Nyla better slam HARD or that shit ain't gonna break


The table is more likely to break Riho than the other way around.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FITE stream is down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One dude in the front row is rocking a Scooby Doo costume because why not? 

Shame that Nyla's a shoe-in to become the next champ, but then again, that's what happens when you do a painfully "meh" job with your women's division.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

What happens to the Fite feed? It disappeared there for a few minutes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> One dude in the front row is rocking a Scooby Doo costume because why not?
> 
> Shame that Nyla's a shoe-in to become the next champ, but then again, that's what happens when you do a painfully "meh" job with your women's division.


You can afford such luxuries when you save on rent by still living with your parents.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry...this just is not believable...at all.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

These kick outs... come on lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn that was a nasty bump


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck both of these two.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Learning those moves from "wrestling" Omega


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Snap Dragon Suplex!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MrThortan said:


> These kick outs... come on lol


I come to expect it in every match nowadays


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How the fuck did Riho survive that!?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Shades of Hubby


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> How the fuck did Riho survive that!?


Kenny inserted another quarter.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Amazing match.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've enjoyed this match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Kenny inserted another quarter.


I’d give you a like, lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A diving knee drop while being held in a hot shot position, and then a diving Death Valley driver. :O

Props to Riho for taking such gnarly bumps. The snap dragon suplexes were a bit silly though, considering how tiny she is and how much of a chonk Nyla is.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Honestly, a bit sloppy in places, but not a bad match at all


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good now actually put the title in a fucking story.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Theres not a single babyface other than maybe Statlander who could potentially face her. Bad decision imo but it needed to happen at some point.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, that was a great match. Crowd was invested throughout. They compliment each other well


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome match, but this shit is not believable lol, how is Riho hitting snap dragon suplexes on a 300 pound shemale


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Meh. They need to resize the belt now.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

saw that title change happening. It was time. Riho is an amazing wrestler but i felt no story after her initial win.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, that was a great match!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

That belt is just ridiculously small.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Theres not a single babyface other than maybe Statlander who could potentially face her. Bad decision imo but it needed to happen at some point.


Shida


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Finally! I like Riho, but Nyla is a monster. Enjoyed the match even though Riho took more punishment than is realistically possible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Calling Nyla Rose the king of the mountain in the women's division oh JR lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Nyla Rose is the King of the Mountain in the women's division "

Dang, did you have to say like that, JR!? ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to see all the faces AND heels all just hanging out TOGETHER backstage. Seriously?


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The crowd sounds great today!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

It's a man, baby


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Calling Nyla Rose the king of the mountain in the women's division oh JR lol


Lol JR calls it how it is, even though he doesnt realize


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nyla berating Omega but I have no idea what she said


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That was a good fucking match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty nice match. Not a fan of Nyla, but she does deserve credit for taking the ball and running with it successfully after her push was renewed. Although Riho is a cinnamon roll, her being in Japan way more often than not was hurting the division, so maybe now we'll get more consistency in regard to challangers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wanted to see Nyla hit that One Winged Angel though lol


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> That belt is just ridiculously small.


The woman's title is just something Omega got out of a penny press machine.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

OH baby Jeff Cobb


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Holy shit, Jeff Cobb


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh shit!!! KOBB!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeff Cobb is in AEW. Sa-WEEEEEEET.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No reason to explain who this new person is to your audience or anything...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey I know Jeff Cobb. He was in a pro wrestling crate lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Jeff Cobb a solid midcarder or future main eventer?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Wardlow/Cody cage match and Moxley/Cobb next week

Do we think Cobb sides with Moxley in the end?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mister Sinister said:


> It's a man, baby


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Main issue for me is
> 
> 1. Dustin doesn't need to be built to get a grudge match. He's a legend, have Hager cost him and he ask for it. Or attack him next week to get it.
> 
> ...



They already did Hager costing Dustin the match. I don't see reason for them do it again. For Sammy place on the card it doesn't really hurt him losing either.


Considering Sammy beat Dustin, Daniels and Cutler. With him the Darby who lost a lot besides against Havoc, Cima and Cutler. People are excited for that match. Because they like Sammy/Darby and see them as future stars. Not because either wins many matches.

While if you want to keep Dustin as somewhat of a attraction and be in a big match on ppvs still. Well you have to show he's capable of winning matches vs mid card guys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Harder than that chair from Spears Brandi?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> No reason to explain who this new person is to your audience or anything...


Except they did?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

I didn't realize Jeff Cobb was a free agent, but that's big if he is and AEW just signed him.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't know anything about Jeff Cobb, but he sure has a great look.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Is Jeff Cobb a solid midcarder or future main eventer?


He was Mantanza in LU


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its so funny how the Nightmare gimmick was dropped so suddenly LOL, now Brandi is normal again hahaha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Is Jeff Cobb a solid midcarder or future main eventer?


Probably solid midcarder, but the midcard needs a lot of help


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MrThortan said:


> I don't know anything about Jeff Cobb, but he sure has a great look.


He's a powerhouse


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its so funny how the Nightmare gimmick was dropped so suddenly LOL, now Brandi is normal again hahaha


What Nightmare gimmick?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Except they did?


Did I miss the announcers putting him over? I guess a ten second clip is an OK way to start. I just need to lower my expectations to how to build a debut.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Hager cost him the match last time. It's silly to have him do it again. For Sammy position on the card and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they did it before so what, he's a heel going back to the Hager is helping him well just gets more heat for Sammy. 

You just don't need to be having Sammy lose to a Dustin who we know isn't going to go do big things because he's old. You could've built a simple grudge match with Dustin and Hager based around the arm. Dustin doesn't need steam to justify that, just have him be pissed


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its so funny how the Nightmare gimmick was dropped so suddenly LOL, now Brandi is normal again hahaha


The miracles of therapy lol


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Yay, Jeff Cobb! From Hawaii! I saw him wrestle several times when he was here!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> What Nightmare gimmick?


The Collective.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh damn, AEW's gonna get a Tour of the Islands next week. 



Derek30 said:


> Nyla berating Omega but I have no idea what she said


Yeah that was retarded, considering how much investment they put into Rose's push (and I say that as someone who isn't even a fan of hers). Last time AEW did something that pea-brained in my book was a few weeks back when they cut away from a pinfall during a multi-man tag match involving DDP in favor of playing a replay of DDP doing a splash to the outside less than 5 minutes after he did so.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> He was Mantanza in LU


Word! I liked Mantanza was a good villain for season 2. Built like a brick shithouse 2 so it's some variety size wise as well.


El Hammerstone said:


> Probably solid midcarder, but the midcard needs a lot of help


Aye main event or midcard I'm sold know that I know who he was.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Did I miss the announcers putting him over? I guess a ten second clip is an OK way to start. I just need to lower my expectations to how to build a debut.


Completely out of left field for me. I think smart move would be to have a nice video package early in the show next week and maybe show him arriving in the arena as well

JR will probably ruin it and call him John Cobb


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh damn, AEW's gonna get a Tour of the Islands next week.
> 
> 
> Yeah that was retarded, considering how much investment they put into Rose's push (and I say that as someone who isn't even a fan of hers). Last time AEW did something that pea-brained in my book was a few weeks back when they cut away from a pinfall during a multi-man tag match involving DDP in favor of playing a replay of DDP doing a splash to the outside less than 5 minutes after he did so.


They have way too many backstage build segments during the commercial. Could have easily put 30 extra seconds of the match during commercial and have audio for that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> What Nightmare gimmick?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Is Jeff Cobb a solid midcarder or future main eventer?


Mid card guy. Him and Moxley had a match in G1. It was probably one of the least impressive matches Moxley had in G1 tho. Wasn't bad or anything but wasnt anything great.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> The table is more likely to break Riho than the other way around.


First-time AEW viewers' reaction to seeing Riho:









Jesus. Somebody get that kid a sandwich.


Captain America: The First Avenger (2011) clip with quote Jesus. Somebody get that kid a sandwich. Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




getyarn.io


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Completely out of left field for me. I think smart move would be to have a nice video package early in the show next week and maybe show him arriving in the arena as well
> 
> JR will probably ruin it and call him John Cobb


Yeah if this was three weeks away I am perfectly fine with a ten second teaser. But they should have at least have the announcers talk about the carnage he has caused, etc.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Mid card guy. Him and Moxley had a match in G1. It was probably one of the least impressive matches Moxley had in G1 tho. Wasn't bad or anything but wasnt anything great.


@Beatles123 told me he was Mantanza so I'm in wherever. I'm a mark for the powerhouses


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Still patiently waiting for a mid-card title so my boy Luchasaurus can finally go on the warpath and snatch that damn strap.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jet_420 said:


> I didn't realize Jeff Cobb was a free agent, but that's big if he is and AEW just signed him.


I know he was on per show deal with ROH and New Japan. I wonder it AEW actually signed him. Or just using him as a known indie name to job to Moxley. I thought for sure Jericho was going to say Lance Archer.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> The Collective.


...Nope, not ringing a bell.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


>


Exactly 
What happened with Brandi again? Did she do something odd for the past couple of months?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> ...Nope, not ringing a bell.


Lucky you.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonder if Cobb has signed with AEW? I thought he was with ROH


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brandi much worse on commentary as a face than as a heel.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How about having ARN on commentary and have Brandi watching backstage? Instantly 100% better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> You can afford such luxuries when you save on rent by still living with your parents.







Hopefully it's just for shits and giggles and not his fursona starting to blossom. :|


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Lucky you.


I suppose so; this Nightmare...Collective was it? Sounds like something that would have hindered an entire division.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> Wonder if Cobb has signed with AEW? I thought he was with ROH











Jeff Cobb ROH Contract Update


Jeff Cobb is still working with ROH in 2020, but Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned he's no longer locked down to an exclusive contract.




www.prowrestlingsheet.com


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brandi on commentary. Nope


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cobb is a huge get. He was wrestling on a per match deal with RoH, with the story being he liked the freedom and wanted to keep working Japan. He's a future main eventer, and can be an upper card guy right from the get go. His tour of the islands finisher is great as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I suppose so; this Nightmare...Collective was it? Sounds like something that would have hindered an entire division.


So glad nothing like that ever happened. Sounds almost as bad as if they had a Batman movie with Arnold as Mr Freeze. We are so lucky neither atrocities happened.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on Brandi show some personality, you're too damn hot too to be so monotone


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Brandi is so bad at commentary she's tripping everyone else up and not having them call the match lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Jeff Cobb ROH Contract Update
> 
> 
> Jeff Cobb is still working with ROH in 2020, but Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned he's no longer locked down to an exclusive contract.
> ...


Yeah, I had actually thrown his name out there once I heard he was working ROH on a show to show basis.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jeff Cobb was the big guy AEW desperately needed and they've managed to get him.

Great signing.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Seriously, the JE need to ditch Stunt asap because Jungle Boy has a very bright future.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Also interesting with Cobb is he just went over Archer at NJPW shows with the belief was Archer was on his way out and Cobb was inked to NJPW.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cobb is a huge get. He was wrestling on a per match deal with RoH, with the story being he liked the freedom and wanted to keep working Japan. He's a future main eventer, and can be an upper card guy right from the get go. His tour of the islands finisher is great as well.


And he can hit it on big guys too. Very impressive strength


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Seriously, the JE need to ditch Stunt asap because Jungle Boy has a very bright future.


They were perfect as a 2 man team. I don't even want JE competing for the tag titles if Mark Stunt is associated with them. That's how much I want the guy gone.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Seriously, the JE need to ditch Stunt asap because Jungle Boy has a very bright future.


Thing with Marko is he has some chemistry with Guevara on Sammy's vlog. It would be a more natural pairing on screen as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Surprised they let that on TNT...


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL JR

"SHAT UP!"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not even going to let MJF get a clean win?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Corny as he can be, JB has come quite along quite a ways since being a top tier jabroni with Marko. +1 to him for busting out that inverted hurricanrana and +1 to MJF for busting out that inverted Gory special.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF is just so good


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Heels gonna heel


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

F5 lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Did Brandi say ‘Jungle Express’?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Dammit, was hoping Wardlow would murder Stunt


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man AEW sure knows how to keep you coming back week after week, cage match next week then ironman match the following week


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given Cobb is a free agent, it could be a one-off with him as well. Though I don't know why AEW would do that - maybe they're open to use freelancers.

Cobb was re-tweeting the shit out of RoH tweets today as well.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Didn't Moxley and Cobb wrestle in Japan?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I wasn't feeling this show looking at the card honestly, but I've been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Also interesting with Cobb is he just went over Archer at NJPW shows with the belief was Archer was on his way out and Cobb was inked to NJPW.


I wonder if Archer deal fell through and signed Cobb instead?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jazminator said:


> Didn't Moxley and Cobb wrestle in Japan?


Yes during G1


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

can you tell me more about Jeff Cobb? He reminds me of Rhyno, he could fit a similar role to him


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I wasn't feeling this show looking at the card honestly, but I've been pleasantly surprised.


Same. Amazing how us trolls change when they put on a good show


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> How about having ARN on commentary and have Brandi watching backstage? Instantly 100% better.


I chalk it up to their growing pains when it comes to basically setting the pieces on the chessboard as ideally as possible, but I agree that it would've been a better set-up as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Dammit, was hoping Wardlow would murder Stunt


Footage of what it would look like:


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Didn't Moxley and Cobb wrestle in Japan?


Someone said they worked a G1 together.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> I wonder if Archer deal fell through and signed Cobb instead?


Hopefully they signed both


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

d_s_ said:


> can you tell me more about Jeff Cobb? He reminds me of Rhyno, he could fit a similar role to him


Samoa Joe mixed with Chad Gable. Except Hawaiian and large. But not quite as good yet


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

d_s_ said:


> can you tell me more about Jeff Cobb? He reminds me of Rhyno, he could fit a similar role to him


He's a short, stocky guy who is super strong. He's also very agile.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC is money.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Pac is just magnificent


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pac really likes walking around dark alleys in his underwear. Pretty scary if you ask me.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Insane how good Pac/Neville got once he left WWE


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The more I see, the more I see how nicely this roster is taking shape. Lots to be excited about here.

DAMN Pac with a beauty promo


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Man, PAC is so great. If he doesnt become champ in 2021 or even earlier would be such a waste. Definitely a main event tier.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why the fuck is Pac so fixated with Omega? Lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

PAC is so fucking good honestly i think wwe letting him go was as big a mistake as Mox


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC is so fuckin awesome, literally my favorite male talent in all of wrestling right now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

d_s_ said:


> can you tell me more about Jeff Cobb? He reminds me of Rhyno, he could fit a similar role to him


Just a few highlights:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally added Dustin vs Hager for the PPV.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> I wonder if Archer deal fell through and signed Cobb instead?


Maybe they are still in on Archer, and just signed Cobb to a deal.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given Cobb is a free agent, it could be a one-off with him as well. Though I don't know why AEW would do that - maybe they're open to use freelancers.
> 
> Cobb was re-tweeting the shit out of RoH tweets today as well.


Considering storyline with Jericho saying he's hired assassin to take out Moxley. Makes it seem like possible one off match with Moxley winning.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chris just looks like a world champion, even at 50


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrWalsh said:


> Insane how good Pac/Neville got once he left WWE


Lets not act like he wasn't also pretty friggin great in WWE though


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jet_420 said:


> Maybe they are still in on Archer, and just signed Cobb to a deal.


Yeah could have bigger role for archer. I still wanna hear if Cobb signed long term or one off. Since he's still scheduled for dates with ROH and such.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Lets not act like he wasn't also pretty friggin great in WWE though


As a worker, yes, but not so much in the storylines and promos they gave him on the main roster. He has proven he can do it all here.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> Considering storyline with Jericho saying he's hired assassin to take out Moxley. Makes it seem like possible one off match with Moxley winning.


That's possible. But even that is a pretty cool development. I like promotions having an "open-door policy." 

Or maybe Jeff will split his time between AEW and NJPW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho is fucking drinking it in, mmmmmaaaaannnnnnnnn.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC vs Cobb is a match that has to happen eventually. 

It's weird the set up with Jericho unveiling Cobb though - why not just have used Hager? So obviously I think Cobb is going to "turn" on Jericho next week and help Moxley fend off an attacking IC.

AEW'd official twitter announced Cobb as All Elite - So I think he's in the very least North American exclusive. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227777959592939521


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

With Knox as the ref, why are they not just double teaming Mox immediately? I mean it is not like he stops it for actual tag team matches anyway.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> As a worker, yes, but not so much in the storylines and promos they gave him on the main roster. He has proven he can do it all here.


They literally handed him the keys to an entire show. The only difference was the WWE show was PG so he couldn't be as aggressive. He's definitely much better now, but they tried to build an entire division around him and that's not a bad thing


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> why not just have used Hager?


They use him as an attraction, its a dumb idea to debut him before the PPV, it will kill the hype.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC vs Cobb is a match that has to happen eventually.
> 
> It's weird the set up with Jericho unveiling Cobb though - why not just have used Hager? So obviously I think Cobb is going to "turn" on Jericho next week and help Moxley fend off an attacking IC.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227786837160120321


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


I know that's Big Boss, but still...

LIIIQUUUIIID!!! JERRRIIICOOO!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227786837160120321
Cobb may not be signed officially.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> They use him as an attraction, its a dumb idea to debut him before the PPV, it will kill the hype.


I'm talking kayfabe. He's Jericho's heater, why wouldn't Jericho have had Hager lined up to fight Mox next week? Why go outside the IC to bring in Cobb?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope Cobb lays out Moxley after the match


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah could have bigger role for archer. I still wanna hear if Cobb signed long term or one off. Since he's still scheduled for dates with ROH and such.


Could have the Murderhawk be on MJF's payroll to soften Cody up before their ppv match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227786837160120321
> Cobb may not be signed officially.


The fact they're giving away Cobb vs Moxley - I guess it could be the case. Announcing him as the hired gun explains if he just disappears back to RoH and NJPW shortly after. Just a payday for him I guess and already jobbed to Mox in NJPW anyways. I hope he's signed though.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

The agenda in this company is laughable. After a certain person won a certain title I think I’m done with this company. I’ll catch Mox highlights but can’t take this SJW pandering


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm talking kayfabe. He's Jericho's heater, why wouldn't Jericho have had Hager lined up to fight Mox next week? Why go outside the IC to bring in Cobb?


They wanna save Hager debut for ppv.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a cool finish! Is someone gonna save Moxley?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jet_420 said:


> Could have the Murderhawk be on MJF's payroll to soften Cody up before their ppv match.


Would be a good use of not being able to touch each other. But MJF already went the hired muscle route with BBB.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho looks in better shape than usual this week


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, so much for waiting next week for Cobb. 

Definitely a pleasant surprise to cap off a decent main event.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Infinitely better show than last week.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cobb should turn on the Inner Circle next week


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Great fucking show


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> He was Mantanza in LU


I ashamed to say, I did not know that. Never thought to look up who Mantanza was lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dope show tonight. Cobb has a great look, next week is gonna be good. Cage match, Luca Bros vs Hangman/Omega too? Hell yeah.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here we goooo

Jobber entrance. I guess Kenny can't get a cool entrance in case it overshadows Cody
Everything the #DarkOrder does backstage is amazing. They need to fill the stable with better talent though
Dork in a Scooby Doo outfit front and centre. Wrestling might never be cool again if we can't take ourselves seriously.
Waiting to catch 2 small dudes will never be good. Stop trying to make it happen..
Santana is the HBK of that tag team.
#FuckDarbyAllin! He should send in the video of the addict he manipulated for his own entertainment next week
Sammy is going to be very good when he's the finished product. I hope he's working with Dustin, Cody and Jericho and not The Young Bucks.
They're definitely working to Britts strengths. Riling up the crowd really well there
Should ads happen during title matches?
In what world is that flying knee from Nyla not a finishing move?
Nyla Rose is absolutely terrible. She struggles to even run the ropes
Went to pee, missed the Jeff Cobb promo. I'll give it a plus though because I don't mind him and AEW needs to fix their mid card
MJF is great
Even Cornette said PAC looks like he could murder anyone. Love every moment he is on the screen
This main event sucks. They look ridiculous and it's really not main event quality.
Jeff Cobb debut gets a plus
Positives: 8/16
Negatives: 8/16

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed a lot of this show. They still have a lot of small stuff to fix but I'd definitely say I enjoyed more than half this week. That's two weeks in a row they've entertained me for the majority of the show


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought tonight was a really strong show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227790243312611328
Does JR and Co put Cobb over like this if he's not signed? I guess it doesn't hurt if Mox goes over next week. I still like Mox winning, IC attacking and figuring Cobb is with them, but Jericho only hired Cobb for the match, and with the match over Cobb would be a "free agent" again. So Cobb freelances and helps out Mox fight off the IC.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tour of the Islands is a dope finisher


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Maybe I'm just in a good mood, but I really enjoyed the show tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome only negatives for me was Dustin winning and the Tag Team battle royale preview


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

El Hammerstone said:


> Maybe I'm just in a good mood, but I really enjoyed the show tonight.


It was strong show. Had good matches and great build up to next week matches and towards ppv matches.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I really enjoyed the show. I could nitpick, but I am just here for the cheap entertainment and don't fancy myself as a wrestling critic. The build up to Revolution is picking up steam


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Samoa Joe mixed with Chad Gable. Except Hawaiian and large. But not quite as good yet





Jazminator said:


> He's a short, stocky guy who is super strong. He's also very agile.


So, as I said, very similar Rhyno in looks, basicaly a latin Rhyno.



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Just a few highlights:


thanks. He made a good impression on me tonight. I was expecting him to deliver Gore on Mox, but his finisher also looks realy demolishing. But I dont think he's gonna be in IC for long since they have Hager already in role of a strong brute. He needs to change his name though, Jeff Cobb is too generic

The show was realy good tonight. I took a break from Dynamite after their 3rd episode in 2019 but I've started watching again in January and so far, you can see that slowly but they're establishing themselves. Every episode had smaller or bigger improvement. Too bad we haven't seen much with Hangman/Omega story besides them defending their titles since that's what interests me the most right now. Hangman is gonna be a #1 star with Mox this time next years, mark my words.

Btw. Im a big rock/metalhead, but of all the themes made by AEW Sammy has the best one.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That was the best all around Dynamite yet, everything just clicked.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Darby Allin might have made some sense in helping Mox - a respect thing for him while also getting his hands on Sammy. But the vignette during the show let everybody know he wasn't there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really fun show. Everything felt like it worked and got a reaction. They built some good stuff for Revolution.

Can’t really ask for more.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Atlanta show is stacked next week as well - how is the show selling?

Cody vs Wardlow in a cage match
PAC Vs Omega 30-Min Iron Man
Moxley vs Cobb
Tag Team #1 Contender Battle Royale
Hangman/Omega vs Lucha House Party


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I like the Cobb pickup i just hope its more than a few shows.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm hoping that he must be signing full time for them to put him in the main event title angle with Moxley.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Murderhawk Monster Lance Archer would have fit the role as well, I wonder if AEW made offers to both and Cobb took it. I hope Archer is still brought in - could AEW be spending some of that new show TNT money?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Taroostyles said:


> I'm hoping that he must be signing full time for them to put him in the main event title angle with Moxley.


Cody/Wardlow will probably main event. I think Cobb is known by hardcore fans. So he's good attraction to bring in and lose to Moxley for one off. With him signed for so many shows upcoming ROH shows. It's hard to see him signing long term now. But they could try to sign him long term down the line.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227790679092404227


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Best show to date for me. Ratings may not reflect it, but that was a perfectly put together show.

Omega/Hangman vs SCU hit on all cylinders. SCU FINALLY showed some personality like with shitty little kicks in the back to Omega coming off the ropes.
Not sure where they are going with this Omega/Hangman angle, but they’ve done a masterful job of getting Hangman really over while slowly rebuilding Kenny’s greatness. He steals the show the minute he steps into the ring, and again, tonight looked like the life of the team, despite this being Hangman’s story...on the surface.
Dark Order ending was really good. Loved the brawl.
I have no problem with Dustin getting the W here. Can’t have him jobbing to Sammy and expecting Hager to NOT absolutely destroy him.
Sammy and he have great chemistry, and they done a great job of slow-building to Dustin/Hager, even if it was telegraphed.
Nyla vs Riho was a great match. Sloppy at times, but that was really awesome stuff, even if Riho took way too much damage to keep kicking out. The snap dragons were such a silly spot, but goddamn if that wasn’t fun to see.
The Jungle Boy and MJF match started off so fucking wonderfully, coming to a crescendo with both flipping to their feet after the roll up attempts. That entire 3 minute sequence brought me to my feet. Between these two, Sammy and Darby - AEW has some really talented youth on the come-up. Also loved MJF playing dirty to get the win. He don’t care about a clean victory, and it also protects Jungle Boy while setting up the future angle these two will no doubt have.
Moxley and Santana was good. It wasn’t great. Not as much as I expected, but it started off on a really high note. Loved the story of the eye they were telling.
Really, really great show. Loved it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Atlanta show is stacked next week as well - how is the show selling?
> 
> Cody vs Wardlow in a cage match
> PAC Vs Omega 30-Min Iron Man
> ...


The ironman match won't be next week, it'll be the week after. Next weeks show is already too stacked to add PAC vs Omega lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I usually flip back and forth between AEW and NXT but with that lineup I’m probably watching Dynamite exclusively live next week.

Pretty hyped for next week. Their last show that was this hyped was their Thanksgiving Eve show and that ended up being a dud. Hopefully this show avoids that.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Jazminator said:


> Did she say "Wottaburger"? What is that?


Whataburger, it's a big burger chain in Texas. 


imthegame19 said:


> Nothing wrong with doing that here and there with mid card guys. Dustin hasn't won a singles match in AEW yet. If you are gonna put him and Hager on ppv. I think it's ok for Dustin to get a win over another mid card guy who we saw beat him a few weeks ago. Especially considering Hager/Dustin ppv match is likely to build up Hager.


I also think part of it was playing to the live crowd, I don't know how it was on TV, but it was absolutely tremendous live.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Only half way through tonight's episode...

But goddamn, Britt Baker in snakeskin and playing the bitch is fucking sexxxxxxy.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

MJF has decent music.. but it doesn't fit him being a heel


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

well you know Jungle Boy isn't winning when Excalibur points out MJF hasn't lost in AEW..


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Love how Wardlow's finisher is basically a spinning F5 ?‍♂


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

THAT PAC PROMO

DAMNNNNNN!


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Moxley vs Jericho --- this match alone makes me want to pay resale for tickets to Revolution..


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Pretty soon the whole roster is going to be wrestling with eye patches


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Darby using the cue cards was fucking awesome. He and Sammy is going to be a blast!


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

best dynamite in a long time.
cant decide who has a better body... ally or britt baker?
bakers promo was great...getting serious heat.

how come none of the heels call the fans neckbeards? would get some serious boos


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

bdon said:


> Darby using the cue cards was fucking awesome. He and Sammy is going to be a blast!


Darby, Pac, and Britt Baker all had GREAT promos..

Really an excellent show overall!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just finished watching the show. The last 2 weeks before this episode were solid-good. This episode was fantastic, arguably the best episode of Dynamite they've done to date. We got great in ring action, great promos, a title change, a debut, great character development and matches announced for Dynamite and Revolution. What more do you want from a wrestling show.

1. Great tag match to open the show. This was much better than the match they had on the cruise a few weeks ago. This really delivered. Omega and Page looked like stars.

2. The tag team brawl after the match did what it needed to do and set up next weeks no1 contender battle royal. The Bucks will probably win but we should get a good match.

3. Great Santina and Allin promos, great character development from Santina which really put him over and Allin hinting at a match at Revolution with Sammy, which should be great.

4. Sammy/Dustin was better that the first match they had. Dustin winning was the right call because he needed to look strong going into his match with Hager at Revolution. Dustin looks great in the ring for his age and because of the history with Hager breaking his arm a few months back it's a match that i can invest in.

5. Wasn't a fan of Britt when she was a face and she needs to improve a lot in the ring, but this week was her best promo by far, she's killing it as a heel and was getting massive heat. Huge credit has to go to AEW and to her for turning things around these last few weeks.

6. The Women's title match was the best match Nyla and Riho have had and one of the best Women's matches to date. I loved it and the right person won imo. I didn't like her backstage promo so much, also 3 heels and 2 faces just hanging out in the back together? i didn't like that.

7. Nice Jericho promo. Announcing the debut of Cobb next week against Moxley. Looking forward to this match.

8. MJF once again showing everyone why he's the best heel in wrestling where do i begin. Spitting chewing gum in the crowd, smacking a beer out someones hand, that gesture to Brandi during the match, he's just brilliant. The crowd booed loudly as soon as his music hits. The match itself was also very good, the best match MJF has had in AEW. Also built up MJF/Cody and Wardlow/Cody and planted seeds for future rivalries between Wardlow/Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy. Just well done all round.

9. Another great PAC promo. The guy looks legit badass in those Promos.

10. Main event was great. Moxley came out looking like a legit fucking superstar. Santina looked strong. The Moxley/IC feud was furthered and Cobb came out at the end and aligned himself with the IC and built up hype for next week.

Overall a brilliant show. I can't ask for much better than that, and I'm pumped for next week. We already have the Cody/Wardlow cage match, Mox/Cobb, Omega/Page v Lucha Bros and the Tag team battle royal announced for next week. Omega/PAC 30 min ironman match in 2 weeks and more matches announced for Revolution on the 29th, that could be a PPV of the year if it delivers. Every match has a story behind it and has meaning, there's no filler at all. 

If AEW get the next 2 dynamite shows and Revolution right and they deliver like tonight did then February will be the best month AEW have had to date. After a poor December this company is really knocking it out the park lately, top to bottom.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

They should've waited until Revolution to debut Jeff Cobb either to cost Moxley the championship or to attack the winner but not complaining I think Jeff's a better heel/ tweener than a full blown face anyways.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good episode overall, but what was that hug from Tony Khan? Was that a mock on Vinny? Because he looked like a schoolkid hugging his mommy. And MJF should work on his tanning action. Other than that, good the title is off Riho and Jeff Cobb aka Young Rhino is definitelly a good signing, interesting that he gets fed to Moxley next week already.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Such an awesome show, great balance of fantastic wrestling and promos. Next week looks dope, and in 2 weeks we get PAC-Omega. Can't wait!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome show - one of their best yet

short thoughts


Tag match was great, SCU being a bit heelish, Hangman and Kenny super over
I am officially a Dark Order fan
Britt’s promo was funny, mega heat / role-model lines are gold
Pac’s promo was fire
Darby’s promo was fire
MJF / JB stole the show / MOTN - definitely PPV main event in 2 years time
Riho / Nyla / i was skipping the beginning, but they drew me in / that end was amazing
Mox / Santana was just ‘ok’ - but Santana has serious singles potential. He’s super intense
The Cobb bit at the end was amazing icing on the cake

all in all A+ show to me


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

jpickens said:


> They should've waited until Revolution to debut Jeff Cobb either to cost Moxley the championship or to attack the winner but not complaining I think Jeff's a better heel/ tweener than a full blown face anyways.


Maybe the plan is for Moxley to win the title and Cobb to only be around for a few shows?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This really was a fantastic show. I thought everyone was exaggerating.

and AEW really is getting superb at promoting future shows.

They’re really coming into their own. Whoever put this show together knows what they are doing.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Britt Baker is a goddamn national treasure.

That was easily the best women's match in the promotion to date. Better than the title decider, which was a fine match performed to nuclear heat. Tonight's match was significantly better in-ring and had a similar reaction. Awesome. Riho was fantastic in her selling and some of the creative spots. The Omega move exchange was a really nice idea that added greatly and ratcheted up after that series.

Tag title match was really fucking good pro wrestling. A kind of match I've been hoping to see more of. More storytelling, less move spamming. Omega is so over in every town despite not being a featured act. Page is money. SCU worked really well as desperate babyfaces willing to wrestle a little dirty and very gritty. Mean SCU >>> shitty NAO SCU. 

Austin a great crowd. Not Huntsville great, but great. 

Meltz is right. MJF has improved significantly in the ring the past year or so. Crazy with how little wrestling he's done. And he's like 2K20 Tully Blanchard. Jungle Boy continues to impress and both of these guys are receiving huge reactions from the audience. Star level reactions. I like quick strike Jungle Boy more than flippy Jungle Boy but I get it. Way better match than what I was expecting and what their combined experience would suggest. 

Another FULL GEAR Pac promo in the streets. Dig him touching on Kenny's momentum/Sad Boy Kenny. What a great man.

Moxley's matches are usually the main event so I understand why the crowd isn't super into his matches but I don't think it's just that. When he has to have a match that exceeds 5+ minutes, there are long bouts of him selling that just aren't interesting. A fine match but probably the weakest of the bunch on a show filled with very good-to-great wrestling.

What an absolute beauty of a pro wrestling show. This is 100% peak Nitro in the modern age. Adore this. 5 out of 5 blunts.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Last night's show may have been the best they've had to date. Absolutely clicked on all cylinders. Two fantastic title matches, hot angles, great promos, etc. 

BUT

What was up with Kazarian grabbing the rope at 3? Are they gonna acknowledge that? Also for people that watch on FITE can someone tell me what Nyla was saying to Kenny during the commercial break?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

He grabbed the rope just after the 3 count.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Taroostyles said:


> He grabbed the rope just after the 3 count.


A friend of mine said the same thing but I watched it back and it just looks sketchy. Oh well though. We'll go with it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Soul_Body said:


> Moxley's matches are usually the main event so I understand why the crowd isn't super into his matches but I don't think it's just that. When he has to have a match that exceeds 5+ minutes, *there are long bouts of him selling that just aren't interesting.* A fine match but probably the weakest of the bunch on a show filled with very good-to-great wrestling.
> 
> What an absolute beauty of a pro wrestling show. This is 100% peak Nitro in the modern age. Adore this. 5 out of 5 blunts.


you’ve hit the nail on the head. He’s been selling a lot. The people want to see him kick ass.

i would’ve been fine if this was 5 min shorter, but they both just beat the piss out of each other


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Corey said:


> Last night's show may have been the best they've had to date. Absolutely clicked on all cylinders. Two fantastic title matches, hot angles, great promos, etc.
> 
> BUT
> 
> What was up with Kazarian grabbing the rope at 3? Are they gonna acknowledge that? Also for people that watch on FITE can someone tell me what Nyla was saying to Kenny during the commercial break?


Nyla basically said where is her party, where is he ‘little bit of the bubbly’ - she gets no respect even though she’s beaten kenny’s fav

why aren’t they clapping

just being a bitch  - very well done though. She can kinda promo / she’s getting there


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC fighting Omega on the go home show means he's left off the PPV. Also will give Hangman a reason to hold it against Omega that he's fighting grudge singles match a few days before their title defense. Makes me believe the Bucks could even win the titles. Use Page/Omega as transitional champions to further the issues between them and between Hangman and Bucks. Page and Omega are singles wrestlers and there is enough established teams in AEW that they don't need singles wrestlers in the tag division so this was just part of the story leading to Omega vs Page at DoN II. That could have great storyline potential with a lot of grey from all involved. 

Cody won't be done with MJF after Revolution, but they could separate for a spell. I'd like to see PAC vs Cody program happen through DoN II with PAC using his left off the PPV as reason to attack Cody who can't wrestle for the title but always has a plum spot on PPV cards.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

How fucking good was dynamite this week. That was the most flawless wrestling show I've ever seen. Amazing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

No Cody....

guess he doesn’t book himself on top every week like some would suggest


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Diving into youtube vids, Guevara hitting the 630 in street clothes was an underrated visual largely overlooked in the end of show beatdown.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Absolutely their best show by a mile, this is what wrestling is supposed to be


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nyla is legit not even helping her a lot - Riho is a strong little MFer  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227776113285332992


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

I didn't realize Jeff Cobb is 37..

And per Meltzer/WOR-- Cobb has not signed a long term contract with AEW, so this could just be a short angle prior to the PPV.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Coup De Grace said:


> I didn't realize Jeff Cobb is 37..
> 
> And per Meltzer/WOR-- Cobb has not signed a long term contract with AEW, so this could just be a short angle prior to the PPV.


The strange thing with that is why did AEW tweet about him being '"All Elite" without him signing. Strange


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

AEW_19 said:


> The strange thing with that is why did AEW tweet about him being '"All Elite" without him signing. Strange


Very odd


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

AEW_19 said:


> The strange thing with that is why did AEW tweet about him being '"All Elite" without him signing. Strange


Completely agree.. but maybe this is just how JC is doing his contracts right now.

They also said he was on a show to show basis with ROH so maybe he's trying to keep his options open and/or create a bidding war for himself?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

any chance Cobb is a deal between ROH and AEW?

via the Marty connection?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEW_19 said:


> The strange thing with that is why did AEW tweet about him being '"All Elite" without him signing. Strange


He's All Elite next week lol. Just not long term.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

It's all been said already, but AEW was absolutely fire this week and they just picked up all the momentum they needed going forward. It's really like this show was a reminder that they actually listen to the complaints people are making and are solidifying who's feuding with who, selling angles, and building stories to the best of their abilities. 
Being a Jeff Cobb fan since LU, he absolutely marked out when I heard Jericho mention his name as he is the generations Tazz with the suplex machine gimmick in my opinion and he will give the roster a much needed boost assuming he's been signed long term.

A+ this week forsure and definitely think this was their best episode as the booking was to perfection from top to bottom. Thank you AEW for making wrestling more appealing again!!(to me anyways)


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> He's All Elite next week lol. Just not long term.


So he's Sometimes Elite?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

This show ruled. Seems to be when they have a ppv to build to they knock it out of the park. But the way they're building Omega/Hangman and all the big feuds... This is how it's done. They're creating a star with Hangman 100%. MJF too obviously but the slow rise of Hangman is just great to watch considering how a lot of people felt about him when AEW started. Santana and Ortiz are kind of too charismatic to be heels plus their entrance and music, these guys are going to be a great babyface team soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bubz said:


> This show ruled. Seems to be when they have a ppv to build to they knock it out of the park. But the way they're building Omega/Hangman and all the big feuds... This is how it's done. They're creating a star with Hangman 100%. MJF too obviously but the slow rise of Hangman is just great to watch considering how a lot of people felt about him when AEW started. Santana and Ortiz are kind of too charismatic to be heels plus their entrance and music, these guys are going to be a great babyface team soon.


i see i am not the only one singing along to the PnP theme.

i legit thought they were going to be Uso 3 and Uso 4 when they came in - ie> generic as fuck

now they are getting to be my favs - both are so unique

i would like to see them with the gold soon - if anything, just to see how Ortiz carries the belt. My bet is on in his mouth or as a headband or something


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Have to say I've lost some interest in recent months (still the only show I really follow) but Hangman page is definitely added to Jericho, Cody and Moxley as being someone who draws me in. I'm interested to see where things will go from here but I hope there isn't a heel turn.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

I'll admit had no idea who the fuck Cobb was so this surprise didn't get me excited at all lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, I'm all caught up. I thought that might just have been the best episode yet.

Some notes from this week.

- Damn, they're making Britt Baker into something. NUCLEAR HEAT. Now if she just gets some more practice in the ring, she'll actually be ready for the big time.

- That was the best women's match yet on the show. Really don't like Nyla but I suppose it's the best for the division given Riho's schedule. Her reign was basically a no-show. Let's just hope Nyla doesn't reign too long, given Shida and Statlander are waiting in the wings.

- Even the Dark Order is getting better when they appear.

- Excellent stuff with Mox and the Inner Circle, as always.

- MJF is a national treasure, as always.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MJF is still killing it. Moxley is still great. We had a title change. And Jeff Cobb coming to AEW is a good move. 

I thought the show last night was very good overall.


----------

